

What Makes Indiana's Religious Freedom Law Different? - sarciszewski
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/03/what-makes-indianas-religious-freedom-law-different/388997/?single_page=true

======
sarciszewski
Can someone ELI5 why any business would want less money just because some of
their customers are gay?

Even if you're against homosexuality, as long as you're not participating in a
sexual activity with a member of the same sex, it shouldn't make a difference.

Even the homophobes I grew up with understand this point.

It just seems like a lot of people in Indiana have very poor business sense.

~~~
jstalin
It's a purely emotional issue. It doesn't need to make sense.

~~~
sarciszewski
Yeah, but their weakness (turning away customers because of sexuality) is also
a business opportunity.

------
venomsnake
I love how religious freedom and freedom of speech are used to make opt out
anything you don't like for corporations.

~~~
ku5e
The Constitution protects your right to free speech. Do you really understand
what is being protected?

The Constitution protects your freedom of religion. Do you really understand
how it is protected?

The Constitution says, "We the People of the United States, in Order to form a
more perfect Union..." Then in the Bill of Rights (the first 10 amendments)
the freedoms of the people are listed. Another way to look at it is the
"Limitations of the Government" are listed.

Therefore, the 1st amendment protects your right to religious freedom, by
saying "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or
prohibiting the free exercise thereof;". If you read it carefully, you will
see that the intention was to prohibit the government from making any law for
or against religion. Even a law protecting you against someone elses religion
would be illegal. However, it does not protect you from the Jehovah's Witness
trying to give you that Watchtower, nor does it protect that JW from getting
yelled at by me to get the fuck off my porch. It does however, protect the JW
from having a cop arrest them for giving out the Watchtower.

Get it, it protects you from the Government not from other people.

The same amendment goes on to add "or abridging the freedom of speech". If you
fix it, it would read "Congress shall make no law abridging the freedom of
speech". Again NO LAW shall be made. In other words, I can tell you to shut
up, but the government cannot.

These statements are pretty straightforward and absolute. The quicker we all
get this the better off we will be.

So your statement is true for corporations and individuals. So you could opt
out too. Like it or not this is how the founders wanted it to be. And I am
glad for that. Now lets make sure the government knows that these are limits
on them not us!

~~~
venomsnake
And this rights should be solely reserved for physical human beings. Not for
business entities.

~~~
ku5e
And if my Grandma had two tires attached to her feet, she would be a bicycle,
but the reality is she does not, and while they should not be, corporations
have personhood. Look up Corporate personhood, and you will see that since
1819 the Supreme court has upheld that corporations hold the same rights as
individuals. Sorry, there is a difference between what should be, and what is!

